# Sealer for bodywork joints



## Vibs (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, we have just bought a very nice 1995 Mercedes Autotrail. There is no damp inside but I noticed that the rail and joint sealant is a little cracked in places. I haven't time to remove rails and replace sealant before going away so wondered if anyone knows of a clear brush-on sealant I could apply as a temporary water proofing :?:


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi use various sealants in my work (bodyshop) not sure of good brushable sealer but if you use a tube sealant like sikkaflex, you can squeeze a load on to some cardboard and basically wipe it into cracks and then with a cloth and some white spirits or panel wipe etc wipe the excess off its a messy job but will cert seal the cracked areas


----------



## Vibs (Feb 23, 2009)

gnscloz said:


> hi use various sealants in my work (bodyshop) not sure of good brushable sealer but if you use a tube sealant like sikkaflex, you can squeeze a load on to some cardboard and basically wipe it into cracks and then with a cloth and some white spirits or panel wipe etc wipe the excess off its a messy job but will cert seal the cracked areas


Hi, thanks for that, will get a tube soon as.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

run a strip of masking-tape(the cheapest-it don't stick too much)down each side of the joint, then, as soon as you've put the sealant on, peel it off = no mess and neat finish.


----------



## Vibs (Feb 23, 2009)

arh said:


> run a strip of masking-tape(the cheapest-it don't stick too much)down each side of the joint, then, as soon as you've put the sealant on, peel it off = no mess and neat finish.


Thanks that will make the job a lot easier and quicker. Need the camper watertight just in case we don't have a long dry summer!


----------

